# Süßwasserangeln nähe Kvenvaer!??



## bjoernderjaeger (22. März 2005)

Sind im August in Kvenvaer und würden gerne bei ner Wanderung leichtes Spinngerät mitnehmen! Hab gehört es soll herliche bachforellenbestände in einigen Gewässern geben?? Wisst ihr wo??? 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Jirko (22. März 2005)

*AW: Süßwasserangeln nähe Kvenvaer!??*

hallo björn #h

versuch doch einfach mal mit unserem enni, seiner einer guide bei sjøhusferie kvenvær, kontakt aufzunehmen. vielleicht kann er dir´n büschen input geben... nen versuch ist es auf alle fälle wert #h


----------

